# FS: Vertex Omega 150 skimmer



## The Guy

*Vertex Omega 150 Skimmer* awesome skimmer works very well $280 obo
like this> Vertex Omega 150 Protein Skimmer

604 772 0423


----------



## The Guy

Ttt..................................


----------



## AquaAddict

Hey Laurie,

Bring some of your corals to the VAHS Spring Auction - especially your zoanthids as I would be interested.

AquaAddict


----------



## The Guy

AquaAddict said:


> Hey Laurie,
> 
> Bring some of your corals to the VAHS Spring Auction - especially your zoanthids as I would be interested.
> 
> AquaAddict


Sorry I won't be at the spring auction this year.


----------



## The Guy

bump..............


----------



## The Guy

ttt...........................


----------



## Scampi

what types of inverts if any?


----------



## The Guy

Scampi said:


> what types of inverts if any?


some strawberry tops and a few hermits


----------



## The Guy

bump..............................


----------



## The Guy

To The Top.........................................


----------



## albert_dao

Still have the blue mushrooms?


----------



## mrbob

Pm sent......


----------



## The Guy

ttt..............................


----------



## The Guy

albert_dao said:


> Still have the blue mushrooms?


 sorry no.....................................


----------



## The Guy

More mark downs, I want this stuff gone!


----------



## Scampi

What kind of hermits? My 90 is going to be set up tomorrow/Tuesday with live rock/live sand/instant cycle. Can take them in a week or so.

Would also like the shrimp. C:


----------



## The Guy

Scampi said:


> What kind of hermits? My 90 is going to be set up tomorrow/Tuesday with live rock/live sand/instant cycle. Can take them in a week or so.
> 
> Would also like the shrimp. C:


No hermits available, the shrimp are pending.


----------



## The Guy

Hopefully some of this live rock will go this week.


----------



## The Guy

ttt>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## dino

Anemone still around ?


----------



## The Guy

Yes still have it. And it's looking for a new home!


----------



## Scampi

Rock are $2/lb., but how much for sand? I need sand. C:


----------



## The Guy

ttt.........................................


----------



## The Guy

ttt............................


----------



## The Guy

CPR available again the pending buyer backed out. A pump is now included in the deal $125


----------



## The Guy

the guy said:


> cpr available again the pending buyer backed out. A pump is now included in the deal $125


ttt>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## The Guy

updated >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Scampi

What corals are available?


----------



## The Guy

Scampi said:


> What corals are available?


Pulsating exenia, red plate montipora frags, zoe frags, don't ask what kind not sure what they are, mushrooms, frog spawn frags, best to have a look when you pu the sand.


----------



## target

Wish I'd known about your pulsating Xenia when I was getting the flame angel. LOL


----------



## The Guy

target said:


> Wish I'd known about your pulsating Xenia when I was getting the flame angel. LOL


No problem Daniel I'll put your name on it.


----------



## The Guy

ttt.......................


----------



## The Guy

ttt..............................................


----------



## The Guy

ttt...........................


----------



## The Guy

ttt..............................


----------



## rishu_pepper

Do you still have the goby and anthias?


----------



## The Guy

rishu_pepper said:


> Do you still have the goby and anthias?


Yes, but pending PU tonight April 29, if it falls through I'll let you know. How about a chromis or talbot damsel $10 for both LOL!


----------



## rishu_pepper

The Guy said:


> Yes, but pending PU tonight April 29, if it falls through I'll let you know. How about a chromis or talbot damsel $10 for both LOL!


Let me know if they fall through. I'll pass on the others though haha.


----------



## The Guy

rishu_pepper said:


> Let me know if they fall through. I'll pass on the others though haha.


All the fish are gone, thanks for the interest folks, got a great skimmer still!


----------



## The Guy

this is great skimmer........................


----------



## The Guy

Listed update May 3rd.................................................


----------



## The Guy

ttt......................................................


----------



## The Guy

ttt.......................................


----------



## The Guy

The Guy said:


> *90 Gallon Reef ready tank* cw glass tops, overflow box & bulk heads, all the plumbing piping & Herbie valves free with the 90 DT *$80* { {PENDING} to neoh
> 
> *Vertex Omega 150 Skimmer* awesome skimmer works very well $280
> like this> Vertex Omega 150 Protein Skimmer
> 
> *200 Watt Via Aqua Titanium heater with controller* $30
> 
> *Tunzie 6025 turbelle nanostream* $50
> 
> 604 772 0423


ttt.........................................


----------



## The Guy

bump..........................


----------



## The Guy

ttt......................................


----------



## The Guy

ttt.......................................


----------

